# Coolant level sensor plug removal help needed



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Use a small screwdrivers to gently pry the tab so you cam pull the wire connector from the sensor


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Rod,
Not to be unthankful but I've tried screwdrivers and channel locks in various ways to get the plug off.
Can you be a bit more specific about how you are suggesting to use the screwdriver? Placing the tip where?
Thank you,
Bob


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

I can't tell you specifically. Perhaps in that slot on the top. As you probably know, there's a little tab that has to retracted. Some of them you push in from the top,others from the side.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Well, I got it off. Not sure how it happened; but I was using a screwdriver to help push it off. I still don't know how to easily do this even with it off and looking at the plug and the bottle. Every wire connection on this car uses a different Chinese puzzle box trick to get it apart. Keeps you on your toes!
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Btw, I fixed and good, several cracked reservoirs with JB Weld. Make sure it's perfectly dry, grind deep fissure along the crack, de-grease, roughen area around fissure, and liberally apply compound to the repair area. Holds very well. 
As of the plug.. I know it sounds corny, but when I lose patience with those, I simply break the tab. They stay in place without quite well anyway. 
But it looks like you lift the tab up and slide plug off the sensor itself.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I'll post a picture of the bottle where the plug goes. The tab on the plug does nothing in spite of what you first think looking at it.
I've done a lot of car repairs and hate to admit defeat on something so seemingly simple!


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

Is the sensor molded into the reservoir? With the wires disconnected can you remove the entire reservoir to get a better look? If it is not removable, it might be easier to get another one at a junkyard.


----------

